
IBM NNSA Sequoia brings the 'world's fastest supercomputer' title back to the US - joshfraser
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/ibm-nnsa-sequoia-brings-the-worlds-fastest-supercomputer-title-back-to-the-us/2012/06/18/gJQAz45JlV_story.html
======
ColinWright
In case anyone missed it, here are a few more reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125450> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125840> (bbc.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127060> (eweek.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127543> (patexia.com)

------
joshfraser
so that's what IBM has been working on! did IBM sleep through the last few
years? back in 1990 this would have been amazingly cool. today, it just shows
how disconnected they are from modern computing.

